# Lump on lower back- near spine. Help! :(



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

I was in the shower and noticed that I have a lump on my lower back- two inches to the left of my spine. It didn't bother me, I just stumbled upon it. It is about the size of a penny, and sorta flatish. I have been messing with it so it is sore now. I do always carry DD on that side, and sleep on that side all contorted b/c she nurses a lot through the night- could it be from that? It doesn't feel like a knot. It is kinda soft, doesn't move too much. Of course I am going to get it checked but I am freaking.


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

It is more than likely a fatty tissue lump which can get bigger or stay the same. Nothing serious. JMO.


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

Of course get it checked but try to relax. I think it is probably this http://health.yahoo.com/topic/skinco...7A9AA7B86E3635 both my dad and sister have them.


----------

